# For those of you without a darkroom:



## nealjpage (Sep 12, 2007)

Who says you need a room in your house dedicated to a darkroom?  Hell, who says you even need running water or electricity?  In a pinch?  Check this out:

CLICK


----------



## JC1220 (Sep 12, 2007)

Love it!:mrgreen:


----------



## Payt (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeahhh, for a modest 5500, haha.


----------



## terri (Sep 21, 2007)

Heck, I could live in there. 

I'll take one, WITH the helicopter transport. It would be perfect in my back yard.


----------

